# How to preserve new rough cut pine siding?



## Razorbok (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello,
I am new to this forum and I am very impressed with the help the members are to each other. I wonder if you could help me? 

We are residing a rustic cabin with rough cut pine, 8" boards with 2" bats. I don't want to have the wood CCA treated. I want to however preserve the wood somehow. What could I use? I saw a product called DEFY Epoxy Fortified Wood Stain which is a high performance semi-transparent finish that prevents the damaging effects of water, fungi, and UV radiation on exterior wood. It is a VOC-compliant epoxy resin which penetrates wood pores to block out water and provide long-lasting protection from weather damage. Has anyone used this? Does anyone have a better solution? I am open to all advice. 

Thank you so much!
Razorbok


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't know anything about this product,but the best thing I see about it is that it is semi transparent. This will help with the Sun. 

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Razorbok (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Jerry! Do you recommend other products i.e. cabot etc. Do you know of products that have been used for such a job?

Thanks
Razorbok


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

You can look up Consumers Reports they have doing an on going test on outdoor finishes for atleast five years and the ones that score the highest are all semi-transparent. They may not look quite as nice,but last much longer.

Good Luck 
Jerry


----------

